# Diversity at this site.



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm glad we have a lot of diversity in the site. This allows me to ask my 'random' questions and get a good perspective on how your country may be like. So... here are a few.

What country do you live in?
What is your religion?
How's the economy where you're at?
Can you buy guns?
What's your government like? Including which type.
How's law enforcement?
What is parenting like?
How's the education?


I'll answer these too.

What country do you live in? America
What is your religion? I don't have one
How's the econonmy where you're at? Getting worse. Companies are being cheep asses now (adding little hot sauce for wings, reducing the size of hamburgers etc.)
Can you buy guns? Yeah, but their may be an outlawing of automatic weapons soon
What's your government like? Persuasive
How's the law enforcement? Good, and somewhat abusive
What is parenting like? Horrible
How's the education? Horrible


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? USA
What is your religion? Christan
How's the econonmy where you're at? Getting worse
Can you buy guns? Yes 
What's your government like? Democracy
How's the law enforcement? Good, can be better
What is parenting like? Depends on the person/parent
How's the education? Great

The USA is one of the best (I’m not saying it is the best) countries but like all other countries, The USA has its slums, its "ghettos", and has its own problems


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? The United States
What is your religion? Roman Catholic
How's the economy where you're at? Well it's not good anywhere in the world but we're a lot safer here than most people.
Can you buy guns? "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
What's your government like? a Republic
How's law enforcement? too stringent
What is parenting like? well i imagine that varies
How's the education? excellent


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2009)

-Norway
-I have no religion
-Good as always (thanks to the oil)(maybe it's getting worse not notably for me though)
-Of couse not...
-We have a prime minister, but our king is officially our head of state, so we are a constitutional monarchy
-I have no experince with this
-varies
- the politicians have reforms every 4th year or so, but other than that, good


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? USA
What is your religion? DNF yet
How's the economy where you're at? I'm doing quite well in AP Economics.
Can you buy guns? No, it's a waste of my money.
What's your government like? Checks and balances, separation of powers
How's the law enforcement? Too lenient. Prison seems too fun. Have you heard of the story where a terrorist was locked up and he had nothing to do but cube? Real story, heard it on NPR like 3 months ago.
What is parenting like? :confused:
How's the education? DNF

Is America a country?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? USA
What is your religion? I am a Carlinist, I also worship the sun though. (stupid reference but hey, I wanted something to worship)
How's the economy where you're at? It's fine where I live...the rest of America is f***ed up (Obama can fix it?)
Can you buy guns? yup, not me though, I'm 14 
What's your government like? Messed up 
How's law enforcement? Fine...Maybe I'll test 'em 
What is parenting like? Good...I guess?
How's the education? It's useless...I have to agree with Mr. Kobel and Mr. Charles (Obama can fix this too maybe, though?)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? USA
What is your religion?Atheism
How's the economy where you're at?Crap according to everyone else, but I haven't seen any big changes
Can you buy guns?No, I'm only 15
What's your government like?Slow
How's law enforcement?Slow
What is parenting like?Abusive
How's the education?Slow, I haven't learned anything except in 2 classes, CompSci and French.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol... I say America because it's short for United States of America. I may as well just say USA, because that's even shorter. I like how some of your answers vary on the type of government in the USA. It's not a democracy. I'm sure you've heard the words "And to the Republic, for which it stands". This country, America, is actually a Democractic-Republic. Yeah, I had to ask my Government teacher, and she gave me that answer. But it SHOULD be ONLY a REPUBLIC.


----------



## Escher (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? UK
What is your religion? none.
How's the economy where you're at? getting worse. 
Can you buy guns? nope, and i dont want to!
What's your government like? well, its not the conservative party, but its new labour, so, the better of two evils.
How's law enforcement? good. but the sensationalist media don't help with the image of the police force, and the job they're doing.
What is parenting like? well, in my social circle, excellent. in the wider UK, very erratic.
How's the education? excellent, relatively. improvements can always be made, however (we're no sweden).


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? The good ol' USA
What is your religion? I feel really stupid because I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure I am a Roman Catholic
How's the economy where you're at? Really crappy
Can you buy guns? I'd rather spend my money on cubes
What's your government like? Backwards
How's law enforcement? I wouldn't know
What is parenting like? Depends on the parent
How's the education? Terrible. All i have learned is how to do good on the state test, if only the retarded school board realized that there's more to life than their stupid state tests


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jan 31, 2009)

What country do you live in? USA.
What is your religion? Catholic.
How's the economy where you're at? Bad.
Can you buy guns? No. Even if I could, I'd rather buy cubes, like James.
What's your government like? Including which type. IDK, my BFF Jill?
How's law enforcement? Obnoxious.
What is parenting like? Same as above.
How's the education? Boring and same as two above.


----------



## toast (Feb 1, 2009)

What country do you live in? The US of A.
What is your religion? None.
How's the economy where you're at? Pretty crappy. Not fun.
Can you buy guns? I don't think I'm old enough.
What's your government like? Including which type. Republic, I think? It's alright. Better than a communism.
How's law enforcement? Retarded. Veeeery.
What is parenting like? Obvious depends on the parents..?
How's the education? Boring, many kids aren't caring about the schooling they get. Plus I live in California so D:. The state doesn't have funding for things and is think about cutting sports and art. They've already cut so much.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 1, 2009)

toast said:


> What's your government like? Including which type. Republic, I think? It's alright. Better than a communism.



Communism is Economics...

The People's Republic of China was at one point some sort of republic and communist.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2009)

*What country do you live in?* Canada 
*What is your religion?* Christian-Presbyterian
*How's the economy where you're at?* methinks its okay
*Can you buy guns?* no...
*What's your government like? Including which type.* Conservative, meh.
*How's law enforcement?* better than in some places
*What is parenting like?* (assuming its in general) no idea
*How's the education?* great...I think


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

toast said:


> How's the education? Boring, many kids aren't caring about the schooling they get. Plus I live in California so D:. The state doesn't have funding for things and is think about cutting sports and art. They've already cut so much.



Yeah, education in California sucks...


----------



## toast (Feb 1, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > What's your government like? Including which type. Republic, I think? It's alright. Better than a communism.
> ...



Ah, well I learn something new every day.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 1, 2009)

_What country do you live in? _Australia
_What is your religion? _Christian
_How's the economy where you're at?_ Shite 
_Can you buy guns? _Nope
_What's your government like? Including which type._ K-Rudd is a homo. Democratic.
_How's law enforcement?_ Epic, should have seen Australia Day 
_What is parenting like? _Aight
_How's the education?_ Aight


----------



## 36duong (Feb 1, 2009)

*What Country do you Live in?* - The Commonwealth of Australia
*What's your religion* - I'll Skip this one
*How's the economy where you're at* - What's a recession? there are deeper underlying problems with debt and loans, but i'm not going to rant.
*Can you buy guns?* - Only if you are a farmer and want to shoot kangaroos 
*What's your government like? Including which type* - Well, I'm not happy with Kevin Rudd, but happier than I would have been with John Howard, BTW - Australia is actually a monarchy 
*How's Your Law Enforcement* - I think on a similar toughness to California, except we can't get away with just a fix-it ticket if you don't have your front number plate
*How's Parenting?* - Good
*How's Education* - Fail


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 1, 2009)

Federal Constitutional Monarchy under a parlimentary democracy to be precise.

_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 1, 2009)

Inb4youcan'ttrustWikipedia. Anyone who says that you can't trust Wiki is an Epic Fail!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think diversity ought to be limited to those questions.

I think that questions like, "How were you brought up as a kid", "What do you think about [insert any philosophical/metaphysical question here]", and "What do you think about [insert any legal policy here]" would make for better questions regarding "diversity". Race, ethnicity, and country of origin are far too broad to really be criteria for a "diverse" population.

You just kind of ask questions on the countries that we hail from and our relation with them. :/


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2009)

The People's Republic of China has not ever been a republic. I can call myself a panther but it doesn't make me a panther.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 1, 2009)

you know, there's a difference between People's Republic of China and the Republic of China


----------



## VP7 (Feb 1, 2009)

What country do you live in? 
USSA - United Socialist States of America. (opps USA)

What is your religion? 
PLL skip

How's the economy where you're at? 
In the dumpster.

Can you buy guns? 
Yes, I have a closet full of them. 
With 18,000 rounds of ammo for them at last count. Need more! 

Read this: http://ammunitionaccountability.org/Legislation.htm
Hello, ever hear of the 2nd Amendment !

What's your government like? Including which type.
Going more socialist all the time.

How's law enforcement? 
No 4th Amendment violations yet. But closer everyday.

What is parenting like? 
As a parent, I give my kids freedom to do what they want.
They do have limits. I check rooms, bookbags & laptops ect.

How's the education? 
Not bad yet.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 1, 2009)

-U.S. of A.
-I like to call myself laveyan satanist but I am really an atheist that just wants something to believe in.
-no clue why i would need to
-read the many comments above
-not sure
-doesn't that just depend on the person....
-I have nothing to compare it to but you could call it pretty good.


----------



## 36duong (Feb 1, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Federal Constitutional Monarchy under a parlimentary democracy to be precise.
> 
> _Source: Wikipedia_



But still a Monarchy none the less 



KubeKid73 said:


> Inb4youcan'ttrustWikipedia. Anyone who says that you can't trust Wiki is an Epic Fail!


omgucan'ttrustwikipediaomgomg.

Trust me, nothing fails more than NSW, we're in deficit, the trains brake down every week, and once more, we're copping the interest rates for Western Australia's (*cough*) rapid mining expansion. mebe it could be better if WA was a seperate country

EDIT: Plus petrol prices suck and the school system is trash


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Feb 1, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> I don't think diversity ought to be limited to those questions.
> 
> I think that questions like, "How were you brought up as a kid", "What do you think about [insert any philosophical/metaphysical question here]", and "What do you think about [insert any legal policy here]" would make for better questions regarding "diversity". Race, ethnicity, and country of origin are far too broad to really be criteria for a "diverse" population.
> 
> You just kind of ask questions on the countries that we hail from and our relation with them. :/


1. 'How were you brought up as a kid' is too general of a question. I would answer it by stating my religion, but I have a question that covers this.
2.'what do you think about [insert any philosophical/metaphysical question here]', I already covered religion, but philosophy would indeed be a good subject.
3. It's entirely necessary to know from where the responder lives. It helps with gathering data on a person.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 1, 2009)

What country do you live in? Netherlands
What is your religion? Atheist
How's the economy where you're at? Getting worse every second
Can you buy guns? Not without a license
What's your government like? Including which type. Monarchy but with elected president, so that means it's democratic. Though it's slowly becoming communist/socialist.
How's law enforcement? could be better
What is parenting like? dunno
How's the education? Pretty good, but they change it too often to really work


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

What country do you live in? Canada!!!
What is your religion? Carlin-ism
How's the economy where you're at? Sucks.
Can you buy guns? In 1 month and 6 days.
What's your government like? Including which type. Democratic Capitalist Dictatorship
How's law enforcement? S'okay.
What is parenting like? Great! -- Except for the bad neighbourhoods 
How's the education? Insanely good; I'm applying to the best 6 universities in the world.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> The People's Republic of China has not ever been a republic. I can call myself a panther but it doesn't make me a panther.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_republics

"In modern usage, a republican form of government is applied loosely to any state which claims this designation." 

many types of republics?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> The People's Republic of China has not ever been a republic. I can call myself a panther but it doesn't make me a panther.



That's as awesome as the statement that Christianity is a religion, therefore Carlianity (or Carlin-ism) should be a religion too.

I actually am not being sarcastic, since the Republic of China (Taiwan) is still in my eyes the only non-communistic country in the world, because 1) It's still not totally capitalist, 2) Socialism didn't work on these guys, 3) They've had democratically (more or less) elected leaders that did well for the entire country, and 4) they still have some wicked awesome people there.  xD (Last one = fail, but eh, I tried).


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > The People's Republic of China has not ever been a republic. I can call myself a panther but it doesn't make me a panther.
> ...



haha don't you think that's a silly definition of something? i suggest that a republic is a representative government that is not subject to the whims of all fleeting democratic votes but maintains minority rights despite popular opinion. in essence, it is an attempt to to quell any "tyranny of the majority".


And my bad on the ROC and PROC. You are correct.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > What's your government like? Including which type. Republic, I think? It's alright. Better than a communism.
> ...



Communism is not economics. The economic system involved in communism can be pure socialism (former USSR) or moderately free capitalism (modern China). No communist government could successfully navigate an economic system with free trade and economics because it would be a great challenge to the government. 

Communism is a political system which embraces dictatorial rule, no self-government, no free elections, an allegiance to a party above that of a document of law.

In short, I can best separate political systems by acknowledging sovereignty in those countries.

The United States is a Democratic Republic because the sovereignty rests in the people because we choose our president through an electoral college where individual votes matter within a state but it is the vote of the state that is used. 

The UK is a parliamentary system because the sovereigns are the members of parliament (who pick the prime minister), though they are voted in by the people. It is representative but significantly less direct than the American system (which I personally prefer, but that's unimportant). 

China, though it embraces some capitalistic freedoms today is a communist nation because the party is the sovereign. Though there are theoretical rights attributed to the Chinese citizens of the PROC, Article 51 of the Chinese constitution reneges on these promises with "The exercise by citizens of the People's Republic of China of their freedoms and rights may not infringe upon the interests of the state, of society, and of the collective, or upon the lawful freedoms and rights of other citizens."

Sorry for the long reply, as someone with a degree in political science and history my skills are rarely helpful on this board and it was nice to see a topic I could contribute to with some sustinence.


----------



## n5k (Feb 2, 2009)

> What country do you live in?


Norway 



> What is your religion?


Well, Norway's official religion is Christianity. My religion however, is the complete opposite to this I'd say.
I am a huge fan of guys like Richard Dawkins, and think that faith is a dangerous thing and it should disappear from the face of the earth. I am deeply concerned about countries like the USA, where evangelical christians actually are in positions of power. All three mosaic religions are definetly the root of all evil on this planet, and they need to go!



> How's the economy where you're at?


Quite good I'd say. Perhaps not as good as usual right now, due to the financial crisis and all, but I don't notice any changes I think.



> Can you buy guns?


Don't know. I don't need one, so I haven't checked. I mean, for legal guns I suppose I'll have to register, and also be a member of a shooting/gun club or something. Illegal firearms on the other hand - that wouldn't be a problem at all to get a hold of.



> What's your government like? Including which type.


It's a coalition between people who (at least in their official statements) belong to the left wing of politics, and people who's more in the middle.
To me, they're all right winged, because I see myself as an open minded anarch socialist kindof guy - like the the zapatist of Chiapas, Mexico or something. I guess, to compare it, Norway is more of a Democrat government than it is a Republican, but then again - we have it all. It's all a big mess really...



> How's law enforcement?


Don't have any experience with this departement, but people tend to complain that the cops don't do enough, and that criminals don't get punished hard enough, but then again - people tend to complain no matter what, and to be honest, people in general don't really have that much of a clue of what their complaining about most of the time.



> What is parenting like?


Don't quite get what you mean here. For me, parenting is great. I have two kids, and they seem happy 
The concerning thing is again, religion. There's alot of Christians in Norway, and they bring their children up telling them that their religion is the truth. Teaching them about creationism and stuff. That of course, is bull, and the parents are actually destroying their children, because then the children bases their lives on a lie, and that's not good at all.
They should instead teach the children to think freely and for themselves.




> How's the education?


Good, the most of it. Many good teachers etc. Of cource, there are exeptions here as well, but I think people for the most part are happy. At least when they're done, and look back on it.


----------



## Erik (Feb 2, 2009)

*What country do you live in? * Tha Netherlandzzz
*What is your religion?* Doesn't matter, something with God
*How's the economy where you're at?* Exaggeratetly bad  no srsly, if the media didn't publish their headlines about the crisis each day we'd never have any idea about the existence of it. It would be better if we didn't know it at all and would continue our monthly spendings as such, much better for the Economy than scaring us all day.
*Can you buy guns? * Unless you're a legalised hunter or such, no and I'm REALLY glad we can't. US gun policy is ridicilous... 'hey you can all buy guns here! Come buy them here! Oh remember, don't shoot anyone though.....' 
*What's your government like? Including which type*. Constitunional Monarchy and Parliamentary democracy. Queen: Beatrix. President: Harry Potter err.. Jan-Peter Balkenende.
*How's law enforcement? * It's ok, though the punishment and law enforcement system is, like in all countries, way too bureaucratic....
*What is parenting like?* Ummm, my parents take good care of me? 
*How's the education?* Good I'd say, besides the many renewals lately (all in the education I already had) it's quite good. I study, state gives me some money + free travel on public transportation during the week.


----------



## Pr3miuM (Feb 2, 2009)

*What country do you live in?* Also "tha Netherlandszzz"  It remains to be a cute little rainy country.
*What is your religion?* None specific.
*How's the economy where you're at?*Not doing very well anymore. But like Erik is saying, the media is exaggerating it a lot which causes things to get worse indeed.
*Can you buy guns?* Only on special cases. Airguns however can be purchased by anyone above 18 years. I also have one and it's great. But it's good the way it is now.
*What's your government like? Including which type.* Yeah it's a... whatever Erik said. People here like to complain a lot about the government, haha. It's not that extremely bad though, it's ok.
*How's law enforcement?* It's good. But not equally good on all areas. They spend to much time installing camera's next to the road to give you speeding tickets. 
*What is parenting like?* Uhm, yeah ehm. Well young couples.. parent.. in a modern and open way.. and old ones are still strict?
*How's the education?*I agree with Erik on this. Not too bad.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2009)

What country do you live in? england
What is your religion? atheist
How's the economy where you're at? don't even get started. it is impossible for one day to pass without being reminded of the crisis we're supposedly in. things have been increasing in price for a long time now, for example a can of coke was 27p a while ago, and now it's something stupid like 70p. i think the problem is also that people want more and expect more than they used to so when they have to revert to "thriftiness" they feel impoverished, which i think is quite wrong when there are genuinely a lot of people living in poverty in this country.
Can you buy guns? no, pretty good thing that you can't either, imo.
What's your government like? labour atm and i think gordon brown is an idiot.
How's law enforcement? i would say good though I don't really think i'm in a position to comment. the few times i have called the police.. they came.. that's good right?
What is parenting like? it depends where you live, obviously. i have been very lucky and received excellent parenting. on the other hand there are a lot of terrible parents in this country, many seem to see having children as a way to support themselves financially through benefits. that makes me feel ill.
How's the education? terrible! it depends what type of school you go to, and where you go to it, but on the whole i think schools are pretty terrible right now. i think the budgeting and resource allocation is awful in particular. as for universities, what a disaster. each year we pay ridiculous amounts of money for this privilege, and i think it can only be putting people off further education. having said this, the uk does have good universities... which is something to be pleased about.

[/rant]


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 2, 2009)

What country do you live in? aMERICA
What is your religion? Christian
How's the economy where you're at? Pretty crappy. Not fun.
Can you buy guns? Yes
What's your government like? Democracy
How's law enforcement? Great where I live (mostly due to my dad being a cop), almost too good, where $100 million was recently added to fund prisons.
What is parenting like? Illogical, parents abusing their authority at times, but still not bad (at least in my household)
How's the education? Slow. I'm barely learning anything new, and what I do learn isn't really useful in the real world, and I'm in Pre-IB. (International Bacc-too lazy to look up the spelling)Plus, Florida was already 50th out of 51 states in per person spending before they cut several million from the budget.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 2, 2009)

Kian said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > toast said:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialism

" Karl Marx posited that socialism would be achieved via class struggle and a proletarian revolution and would represent the transitional stage between capitalism and communism.[3][4]"

You definition of republic makes more since, I'm just pointing out there are many definitions of words depending on how you look at things. I tried to make it not so strict in my original statement.



Kian said:


> The People's Republic of China has not ever been a republic. I can call myself a panther but it doesn't make me a panther.



The semi-dictator party controlling PRC can call itself Communist, but that doesn't mean the whole country is Communist. Nowadays, almost everything in China is privately owned and people work for themselves. It's capitalist.

The line between economics and politics is thin, but that doesn't mean they are the same.
The Communists of 20th century were dictatorships, but it doesn't have to be that way.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_communism

"Christian communists trace the origins of their practice to the New Testament book Acts of the Apostles at chapter 2 and verses 42, 44, and 45:
42 And they continued stedfastly in the apostles' doctrine and fellowship, and in breaking of bread, and in prayers. 44 And all that believed were together, and had all things in common; 45 And sold their possessions and goods, and parted them to all men, as every man had need. (King James Version)"
Or maybe you can argue that the apostles are dictators?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 3, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> I'm glad we have a lot of diversity in the site. This allows me to ask my 'random' questions and get a good perspective on how your country may be like.



Good luck on getting a good perspective on my country from my answers to these questions 

*What country do you live in? *England? Britain? Great Britain? United Kingdom? Whichever it is.
*What is your religion?* Determinist: I blame the big bang: it was all downhill from there on out!
*How's the economy where you're at?* Meh! Probably fine! A storm in a teacup... a reeeeaaaallyn big teacup!
*Can you buy guns?* Not legally. And they're prohibitively expensive.
*What's your government like?* British government likes bailing out massively failing private businesses with tax-payers' money. *Including which type.* All types! There's little between them in recent years.
*How's law enforcement?* It's looking after itself nicely!
*What is parenting like?* I can only speak for myself and my kids claim I'm the best dad in the world!
*How's the education?* They seem to enjoy it and they're doing well. Too much homework in my opinion though.

I can't believe I answered this! Have I nothing better to do? Seemingly not


----------



## dChan (Feb 3, 2009)

What country do you live in?
- The United States of America.
What is your religion?
- Catholic
How's the economy where you're at?
- It's fine. I can still buy my comics at the same cheap prices.
Can you buy guns?
- No... well, I could but it would have to be from that shady dude across the city.
What's your government like? Including which type.
- We're a totalitarian bunch.
How's law enforcement?
- Awesome.
What is parenting like?
- I'm alive so I assume it's good.
How's the education?
- I got an A, B, A, B, A, C on my last progress report. Is that good?


----------

